# vomiting Mucus, now Kennel Cough



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

First my dog was vomiting mucus a few mornings in a row and now he appears to have kennel cough. Anything I can or should do for him? He was at the groomer a week ago, must have got it there.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

You want to keep an eye on your pup to make sure it doesn't "turn" into something serious. Personally, as long as the dog isn't really uncomfortable, I don't give my lot anything. I treat it the same way I would a cold. If the mucus gets bad, I've found that a vaporizer works just as well for a pup as for an infant. My niece has resorted to giving pediatric robintusin to 2 of her pups. I would probably take my pup in before giving meds (my niece did and the vet told her it was a "cheaper" treatment) just in case it's developed into a more serious illness. Doesn't happen often but it is a possiblity.


----------

